# Abcess on my bicep



## Van (May 22, 2009)

A few days ago i had what looked like an acne spot on my bicep then suddenly it looked much bigger and had a red area around it and it was hot

>thankfully to reading about abscess's on this forum i was almost sure it was an abscess.. :thumbup1:

My Mrs called me a ''drama queen'' :crying:and said it was a spot anyway ended up going to A&E last night to find it was an abscess but i don't know what has caused this??? i haven't pined biceps in 2months as i had a possible sterile abscess in a totally different place, and this appears to be just under the skin like a spot???

Ive been given anti-biotics and am told if it gets worse ive got to go in and be put on a drip...:no: ha-ha

Anyone had anything similar??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Oooo...ouch. Hope it clears up.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Katy said:


> Oooo...ouch. Hope it clears up.


Cheers Katy me too! :thumb: sounds worse than it is tbh, just looks like a big spot....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sometimes your bod can keep an infection contained for a while, and then it takes a hold.

Please keep us informed about your progress...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pics mate?

Might help others to 'spot' them in future.....sorry for the pun


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My only experience of abcess' are when my cats have had them. It looks like not much for a few weeks, as it's all under the surface. They get miserable as the infection gets bigger and the pressure increases...but they're totally happy and fine once they burst...messy business though!

I'd be so tempted to pop it and clean it out...but I'm a bit gross like that! :tongue:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Sometimes your bod can keep an infection contained for a while, and then it takes a hold.
> 
> Please keep us informed about your progress...


I will do, ive been doin a little bit of reading and apperently... ''Antibiotics have little to offer as tissue penetration is usually poor''

when i found my sterile abcess i aspirated and ''fatty pussy'' substance whent into barrell since that point ive only been shooting glutes... maybe my body has moved it and is trying to reject it.... is this possible :confused1:

*This was near my bicep peak, this abcess is near my elbow joint lower bicep

Source - http://www.surgical-tutor.org.uk/default-home.htm?core/preop1/abscesses.htm

And i will do cheers pal :thumbup1:



Magic Torch said:


> Pics mate?
> 
> Might help others to 'spot' them in future.....sorry for the pun


Yes il take some snaps when i finish work so people can be aware as catching them early will help considerably.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Some antibiotics are pretty good at tissue penetration, but since an abscess is encapsulated it takes a long while for one of any appreciable size to be reduced, so lancing usually cures it quicker and stops any pain immediately.

Sometimes gear can migrate to the point of least resistance, especially if you inject too deep, and if it's infected an abscess can form there.

An abscess is your body producing antibodies to a pathogen, containing it and trying to reject it. Virulent or concentrated pathogens are what cause abscesses and can take a long time to be killed off - and they can mutate and fight back!

Abscesses are frequently caused by fecal pathogens - bugs from guts and ar$e which get transferred so easily onto things and other body areas - mainly because people simply do not wash their hands every time after crapping!

People often have a crap, then sit on their bed, and then lie where they sat. This is a significant infection route if you're on gear and prone to acne.

Swabbing phial tops and injection sites copiously with Listerine - rather than using tiny swabs - and keeping the needle capped as much as possible help reduce the chance of an abscess.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If its just under the skin, you sure it isn't just an ingrown hair / infected hair follicle? Have seen this loads of times, although never on myself personally.

If it was a deep IM abcess, especially in your bicep, and it went rank, you'd know about it on account of the fact they'd probably cut it right open - and leave it open, for weeks possibly...


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Yes it is more likley this but if its an iffected hair or spot but it would be called a BOIL :confused1: and the Dr called it an abcess and didnt explain why i had it.... i asked her 100 questions (politley) as i was intrested the information i got was pretty poor tbh no wonder people dont know whats happening with their health, hence why i created post on here i you can often learn more from peoples exeriences.

Its in skin surface and looks like a big spot, it has aa tiny white head and is red and warm around it.

Cheers for info RS what happened to your friends? take long to clear? out of training?

I also hear abcess's can be linked to diabities and lower immune function, could this be gear or just coincadence?



rs007 said:


> If its just under the skin, you sure it isn't just an ingrown hair / infected hair follicle? Have seen this loads of times, although never on myself personally.
> 
> If it was a deep IM abcess, especially in your bicep, and it went rank, you'd know about it on account of the fact they'd probably cut it right open - and leave it open, for weeks possibly...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

A boil is an abcess essentially mate.

One of my mates got one on his ar$e :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shouldn't laugh, he was in agony, he had to go in and get some sort of operation done, I presume they lanced it, drained it, and I know he got antibiotics, must have been very wide spectrum as the doc described it as "sandpaper for your insides" and I know it fvcked up his digestion for a while as well.

Man fvck it, Im laughing, it was hilarious, hurt like fvck for him to sit down, yet he had to be on the pan most of the time, said he mastered the art of hovering while spraying everywhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If it is an abcess and doesn't manage to pop and the infection is winning, you can end up with blood poisening...so the vet told me about my cats :blush:

If it's got a head though...doesn't sounds very deep so all could be fine. My intrigue makes me wanna see!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Reminds me of a mate who had one on his chim, was mahooosive but he wouldn't pop it, too painful. Looked fckin horrid. He was on antibiotics and ab wipes too. there he was dabbing away at it when omg it burst, sick !! I nearly choked!!Long string all the way down to his stomach.

he was left with a Spartacus mofo chin (ala Me, Myself and Irene) after as well it left such a dent :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Unless you're a gorilla I doubt if you've got hair on your biceps! :laugh:

Abscesses on the face are common from ingrowing hairs after close shaving though.

Sometimes people have systemic infections which only manifest whe they get low as widespread abscesses (boils and carbuncles).

But abscesses are usually caused by a pathogen being rubbed into a pore, or of course during an injection.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Unless you're a gorilla I doubt if you've got hair on your biceps! :laugh:
> 
> Abscesses on the face are common from ingrowing hairs after close shaving though.
> 
> ...


Mate, youve got hair almost everywhere on your body as you well know. I get some cracking spots on my bis after I shave, some very minor ingrowing hairs, so it can and does happen...

What you say at the end though, could def see that, would explain why it appears to be shallow.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck with recovery mate. Chin up.


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

BillC said:


> Reminds me of a mate who had one on his chim, was mahooosive but he wouldn't pop it, too painful. Looked fckin horrid. He was on antibiotics and ab wipes too. there he was dabbing away at it when omg it burst, sick !! I nearly choked!!Long string all the way down to his stomach.
> 
> he was left with a Spartacus mofo chin (ala Me, Myself and Irene) after as well it left such a dent :lol: :lol:


AAAWWH that reminds me of a youtube vid two girls 1 cyst dont look at that


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

h0msey said:


> AAAWWH that reminds me of a youtube vid two girls 1 cyst dont look at that


I hate you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

h0msey said:


> AAAWWH that reminds me of a youtube vid two girls 1 cyst dont look at that


I was happily enjoying an angel delight until my curiosity got the better of me...

oh how I regret that now :crying:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

it's their squeeling and ow god the smell lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Mate, youve got hair almost everywhere on your body as you well know. I get some cracking spots on my bis after I shave, some very minor ingrowing hairs, so it can and does happen...
> 
> .


Me too, got the odd thick black hair coming out of mi biceps :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't think I'll bother with that google search:whistling:

RS, you shave your biceps:confused1: I can see how we'd still have the ability

to have hair on biceps as in minute follicles, but you haven't actually got

hairy biceps have you:laugh:

Van, get a pic up, I'm intrigued


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> Me too, got the odd thick black hair coming out of mi biceps :thumb:


Actually on studying them I've seen small hairs on mine, not many but they

are there, pass the veet somebody:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Don't think I'll bother with that google search:whistling:
> 
> *RS, you shave your biceps:confused1: I can see how we'd still have the ability*
> 
> ...


yeah, I have sporadic ones dotted about my arms, more so on the side and back, but have them dotted about all over so the whole thing gets swiped.

Please tell me I am normal :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LMAO - 2 girls one spot, that sh!t is rank...

when i was about 8 i had an abcess on my finger, fecking nasty it was - hurt like fcuk and made me really, really sick - intense and horrible fever and flu like symptoms - complete loss of appetite, spent most of the days in bed with my hand in the air to keep it elevated.

the doctor cut it open under local anasthetic, drained it and put gauze in it for a couple of days - went back and he took the gauze out, cant remember if he stiched it or just used stereo strips on it though it was so long ago.

Worst i have seen though was when i held a mirror for a mate who was cutting an abcess out of his back - that was fcuking grim, he passed out halfway through aswell LMAO.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

BillC said:


> he was left with a Spartacus mofo chin (ala Me, Myself and Irene) after as well it left such a dent :lol: :lol:


Hope i dont have a dent in my bicep.. that would suck :lol:



Prodiver said:


> Unless you're a gorilla I doubt if you've got hair on your biceps! :laugh:
> 
> Abscesses on the face are common from ingrowing hairs after close shaving though.
> 
> ...


This is possible as i get acne and often pop spots (i may have popped this one if it where i black head, dont know for sure though :confused1: ) and nails often carry pathogens so this would seem logical.

Is guess i should stop popping spots and put some medical alc gel in the bathroom :tongue:



SK-XO said:


> Good luck with recovery mate. Chin up.


Cheers pal i think itl be all good tbh,


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fuk the hairs on my biceps are as thick as my chest hair when i let them grow in,its horrible.

Mrs Wee currently has an ingrown hair,how to get it out is a mystery tho,keeps flaring up then dying down.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Katy said:


> I was happily enjoying an angel delight until my curiosity got the better of me...
> 
> oh how I regret that now :crying:


x2... im never eating muller rice again


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> *fuk the hairs on my biceps are as thick as my chest hair when i let them grow in,its horrible.*
> 
> Mrs Wee currently has an ingrown hair,how to get it out is a mystery tho,keeps flaring up then dying down.


Kinda like a beard eh, steroid abuser:whistling:

FFS, I just had a thought, they aren't ginger are they **Tel pukes**


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Kinda like a beard eh, steroid abuser:whistling:
> 
> FFS, I just had a thought, they aren't ginger are they **Tel pukes**


every hair that grows on my torso/limbs is black for some reason:confused1: :confused1: :lol:


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I hate you





Katy said:


> I was happily enjoying an angel delight until my curiosity got the better of me...
> 
> oh how I regret that now :crying:


I told you's not to do it honestly its like saying dont touch that to a child

nobody else look at it!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

sounds like a subsebaceous cyst to me; basically you have sweat glands under your skin and sometimes they can get infected.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

any pics yet mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

hes been banned lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

JUICER he has a different abscess than the one on your penis


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

why was he banned guys anyone know?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> JUICER he has a different abscess than the one on your penis


I was just hoping he would post up some pics of his penis


----------

